# Lake Superior Prov. Park



## brookies101 (Jun 23, 2008)

Any tips?

I'm thinking of making a trip up to fish either this fall or next spring. 

Looking at the canoe routes, the Mijinemungshing to Maquon portage looks rather reasonable for a first timer. I've also read good things about the fishing in both lakes.

Anyone have any experience with that route, or recommendations for any other lakes to try?

Pm's welcome

Thanks


----------



## Forest Meister (Mar 7, 2010)

I have camped on Mijin several times and caught enough fish for shore lunches and to take home if I wanted too. Never caught a brookie but never targeted them either. Others in my group have caught some nice ones though.

I would not recommend going too early in the spring. The snow seems to stay around up there until mid May and I have not had great luck until the water warms a bit. FM


----------



## brookies101 (Jun 23, 2008)

Mid-late May is when I'd be going. Hopefully just before the bugs "wake up"


----------



## Forest Meister (Mar 7, 2010)

The third weekend in May is a holiday weekend up there and that is about the earliest I ever found decent fishing. Sometimes the campsites are about full that weekend and sometimes they are not. I have seen it both ways in consecutive years. If you go that weekend you might want to go a day or two early to get a choice site. The lake is big though and since you cannot use motors it is never crowded on the water. Two years ago the east end of the lake was the most productive. Didn't get up there last year but my friends said they couldn't buy a fish on that end last year. Go figure.

The fish should be scattered and high in the water column during May and June but after that a portable fish finder really comes in handy. Even the lakers sometimes suspend to wherever the smelt are located.

Be sure to have your campsite in order and follow all the rules as to what you can and cannot have when camping on canoe in sites and be careful what you tell CO's. The MNR are real sticklers up there and love to write tickets. One of my friends had his limit of lakers and was casting off the rocks when a CO flew in. My friend was fishing for brookies but when asked how he was doing he said he had been releasing some lakers. The CO reached for his ticket book but after much discussion my friend was let off with a warning and told he had to quit fishing for the day because he had admitted to fishing for lake trout! Fortunately everyone had walkie-talkies so when others were checked they said flat out they were brook trout fishing. That satisfied the law.

If you have a head net bring it up no matter when you go. FM


----------



## brookies101 (Jun 23, 2008)

Head net never leaves the trout vest. Learned that the hard way in the UP

I appreciate all the info

I'm still looking into a few other canoe routes. I've read of a few, waayyy off the beaten path speck lakes that are nothing short of gold, one big fish after another. But I think for this first trip were gonna stick to a relatively moderate route/portage, such as the one I mentioned above

But if anyone has any other suggestions, I'm all ears


----------



## Ontario North Fishing (Apr 12, 2011)

brookies101 said:


> Head net never leaves the trout vest. Learned that the hard way in the UP
> 
> I appreciate all the info
> 
> ...



Get in touch with me. I may have a few spots you can check out.


----------

